# 87th Academy Awards



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

Catch it February 22, 2015, hosted by Neil Patrick Harris.


*Spoiler*: _Best Picture_ 




*American Sniper* – Clint Eastwood, Robert Lorenz, Andrew Lazar, Bradley Cooper and Peter Morgan

*Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)* – Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu, John Lesher, Arnon Milchan and James W. Skotchdopole

*Boyhood* – Richard Linklater, Cathleen Sutherland, Jonathan Sehring and John Sloss

*The Grand Budapest Hotel* – Wes Anderson, Jeremy Dawson, Steven M. Rales and Scott Rudin

*The Imitation Game* – Nora Grossman, Ido Ostrowsky and Teddy Schwarzman

*Selma* – Dede Gardner, Jeremy Kleiner, Christian Colson and Oprah Winfrey

*The Theory of Everything *– Tim Bevan, Eric Fellner, Lisa Bruce and Anthony McCarten

*Whiplash* – Jason Blum, Helen Estabrook, Michel Litvak and David Lancaster




*Spoiler*: _Best Director_ 




Wes Anderson – The Grand Budapest Hotel

Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)

Richard Linklater – Boyhood

Bennett Miller – Foxcatcher

Morten Tyldum – The Imitation Game




*Spoiler*: _Best Actor_ 



Steve Carell – Foxcatcher as John du Pont

Bradley Cooper – American Sniper as Chris Kyle

Benedict Cumberbatch – The Imitation Game as Alan Turing

Michael Keaton – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) as Riggan Thomson

Eddie Redmayne – The Theory of Everything as Stephen Hawking




*Spoiler*: _Best Actress_ 



Marion Cotillard – Two Days, One Night as Sandra Bya

Felicity Jones – The Theory of Everything as Jane Hawking

Julianne Moore – Still Alice as Alice Howland

Rosamund Pike – Gone Girl as Amy Elliot-Dunne

Reese Witherspoon – Wild as Cheryl Strayed




*Spoiler*: _Best Supporting Actor_ 



Robert Duvall – The Judge as Joseph Palmer

Ethan Hawke – Boyhood as Mason Evans, Sr.

Edward Norton – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) as Michael Shiner

Mark Ruffalo – Foxcatcher as Dave Schultz

J. K. Simmons – Whiplash as Terence Fletcher




*Spoiler*: _Best Supporting Actress_ 



Patricia Arquette – Boyhood as Olivia Evans

Laura Dern – Wild as Bobbi Grey

Keira Knightley – The Imitation Game as Joan Clarke

Emma Stone – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) as Samantha Thomson

Meryl Streep – Into the Woods as The Witch




*Spoiler*: _Best Original Screenplay_ 



Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) – Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu, Nicol?s Giacobone, Alexander Dinelaris, Jr. & Armando Bo

Boyhood – Richard Linklater

Foxcatcher – E. Max Frye & Dan Futterman

The Grand Budapest Hotel – Wes Anderson & Hugo Guinness

Nightcrawler – Dan Gilroy




*Spoiler*: _Best Adapted Screenplay_ 



American Sniper – Jason Hall from American Sniper by Chris Kyle, Scott McEwen & Jim DeFelice

The Imitation Game – Graham Moore from Alan Turing: The Enigma by Andrew Hodges

Inherent Vice – Paul Thomas Anderson from Inherent Vice by Thomas Pynchon

The Theory of Everything – Anthony McCarten from Travelling to Infinity: My Life with Stephen by Jane Hawking

Whiplash – Damien Chazelle from his short film of the same name




*Spoiler*: _Best Animated Feature Film_ 



Big Hero 6 – Don Hall, Chris Williams and Roy Conli

The Boxtrolls – Anthony Stacchi, Graham Annable and Travis Knight

How to Train Your Dragon 2 – Dean DeBlois and Bonnie Arnold

Song of the Sea – Tomm Moore and Paul Young

The Tale of the Princess Kaguya – Isao Takahata and Yoshiaki Nishimura




*Spoiler*: _Best Foreign Language Film_ 



Ida (Poland) in Polish  – Paweł Pawlikowski

Leviathan (Russia) in Russian – Andrey Zvyagintsev

Tangerines (Estonia) in Estonian – Zaza Urushadze

Timbuktu (Mauritania) in French  – Abderrahmane Sissako

Wild Tales (Argentina) in Spanish  – Dami?n Szifr?n




*Spoiler*: _Best Documentary - Feature_ 



Citizenfour – Laura Poitras, Mathilde Bonnefoy and Dirk Wilutsky

Finding Vivian Maier – John Maloof and Charlie Siskel

Last Days in Vietnam – Rory Kennedy and Keven McAlester

The Salt of the Earth – Wim Wenders, L?lia Wanick Salgado, David Rosier, Julia de Abreu, Fakhrya Fakhry, Andrea Gambetta and Christine Ponelle

Virunga – Orlando von Einsiedel, Joanna Natasegara and Jon Drever



The rest can be seen


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

"And the Oscar goes to Leonardo Dicaprio!"- Said by no one ever


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Really boring nominations.  And I am definitely annoyed that Gone Girl and Nightcrawler were basically shut out.


----------



## Gin (Jan 15, 2015)

>no gone girl

colossal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't seen any of these films.

I've fallen far.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 15, 2015)

David Fincher and Jake Gyllenhaal had both a nominee in the Golden Globes, here they got subbed for Bennett Miller and Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

Nothing too surprising about the lists. Boring and predictable as usual.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2015)

Apparently not so predictable since Gone Girl isn't there.

What would be your list Cyphon?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 15, 2015)

Boyhood is nominated for its screenplay?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Apparently not so predictable since Gone Girl isn't there.
> 
> What would be your list Cyphon?



Fair point. I would have expected Nightcrawler on the list as well. 


My top 5 this year (in no order) would include:

Winter Soldier
Guardians of the Galaxy
Nightcrawler
Fury


5th would be a tossup between quite a few movies I would need to revisit. But the majority of their selections I personally don't even think are worth watching. The only one I plan on watching from their list is American Sniper. 

Obviously it all comes down to personal opinion but I think if you were given a trailer of every movie set to come out in a given year you could likely pick the oscar nominees in January.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

Surprised for the lack of Gone Girl and Nightcrawler even getting one, even though I loved it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

Nightcrawler straight disrespected by the Academy, Drive style


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2015)

Best actor nominations are garbage. Supporting actor is the only thing of any worth. 

Oscars really are garbage.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)

Haven't the supporting actor categories been the best acting categories for a while now?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2015)

I missed seeing Boyhood, I wonder if they'll put it up again in here due to the ocassion.

I saw The Grand Budapest Hotel but I didn't think it was that good. And like others it sucks that Gone Girl wasn't nominated for Best Picture. At least Rosamund Pike was nominated.

Glad that American Sniper made it to the list though. I'll have to see soon The Imitation Game, Selma, Birdman, The Theory of Everything & Whiplash to get familiar with them. (Whiplash will be an intense film though :S)


----------



## Jeff (Jan 15, 2015)

Have not seen any of the animated features or documentaries yet; better get a go on that right now.

Although just watched Birdman and it was pretty good


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Have not seen any of the animated features or documentaries yet; better get a go on that right now.
> 
> Although just watched Birdman and it was pretty good



I haven't seen the latter 2 in the animated category but the first 3 are all solid but underwhelming. Not a good year for animated movies. 

I would recommend checking out The Book of Life. It is different style than your typical fare and a good movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 15, 2015)

Neil Patrick Harris hosting? Insta watch. 

I'll have to put Nightcrawler on my watch list, since everyone seems to be praising it.

Meanwhile, over at the razzie awards:


Goddamn, Transformers and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles got hit hard.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

TMNT wasn't even that bad though I guess I am not surprised. People had some pretty ridiculous criticisms about it.  There were definitely much worse movies this year.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2015)

Let's do this



Stunna said:


> hosted by Neil Patrick Harris.



Poor Neil. A dream come true, and he's stuck with the material of 2014.

Probably gonna be a better watch than half the movies here



> *American Sniper* – Clint Eastwood, Robert Lorenz, Andrew Lazar, Bradley Cooper and Peter Morgan



Ugh, Eastwood mind numbingness of 'Murica bait


> *Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)* – Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu, John Lesher, Arnon Milchan and James W. Skotchdopole


One trick pony



> *Boyhood* – Richard Linklater, Cathleen Sutherland, Jonathan Sehring and John Sloss



Obvious winner, this movie is a magnum opus


> *The Grand Budapest Hotel* – Wes Anderson, Jeremy Dawson, Steven M. Rales and Scott Rudin



How the fuck is this movie even here? Who did Wes Anderson bang? Good Lord, the Lego movie deserved this spot better than the Grand Budapest Hotel


> *The Imitation Game* – Nora Grossman, Ido Ostrowsky and Teddy Schwarzman



Oh look, a twofer, the gay guy movie, combined with the world war two movie.

 I'm guessing no aids or racism movies this year?


> *Selma* – Dede Gardner, Jeremy Kleiner, Christian Colson and Oprah Winfrey



Nevermind, here's the racism movie


> *The Theory of Everything *– Tim Bevan, Eric Fellner, Lisa Bruce and Anthony McCarten



And here's the one about the crippling disease


> *Whiplash* – Jason Blum, Helen Estabrook, Michel Litvak and David Lancaster


[/QUOTE]

Who?

Best Director



> Wes Anderson – The Grand Budapest Hotel



Seriously, who has this guy been banging


> Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)



It was a one trick pony, but that one trick was the direction, so fine.



> Richard Linklater – Boyhood



The direction of Boyhood makes this look like it's the Bohemian Rapsody vs "Baby, baby, baby oooh"


> Bennett Miller – Foxcatcher



Sure, why not


> Morten Tyldum – The Imitation Game



Sure, why not



> Best Actor
> 
> Steve Carell – Foxcatcher as John du Pont



Holy shit, from now on, you have to refer to "The 40 year old virgin, with "Oscar Nominated Actor Steve Carell""




> Bradley Cooper – American Sniper as Chris Kyle



Holy shit, from now on, you have to refer to "The Hangover 3, with "Oscar Nominated Actor, Bradley Cooper""


> Benedict Cumberbatch – The Imitation Game as Alan Turing
> 
> Michael Keaton – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) as Riggan Thomson
> 
> Eddie Redmayne – The Theory of Everything as Stephen Hawking



Yawn

Let's hope the females bring it in this year




> Best Actress
> 
> Marion Cotillard – Two Days, One Night as Sandra Bya



Who?


> Felicity Jones – The Theory of Everything as Jane Hawking



Were these like, the only movies people watched this year?


> Julianne Moore – Still Alice as Alice Howland



Another "crippling" disease?


> Rosamund Pike – Gone Girl as Amy Elliot-Dunne



This one wasn't so bad, actually, but oscar bait, really?


> Reese Witherspoon – Wild as Cheryl Strayed



I'm guessing we have a winner here.



> Best Supporting Actor
> 
> Robert Duvall – The Judge as Joseph Palmer


Was this the one with RDJ?


> Ethan Hawke – Boyhood as Mason Evans, Sr.



Thank God, boyhood came out in such a shitty year, I would be kinda bummed if other amazing movies couldn't get oscars because they're crippled little girl scouts in a boxing match with mike tyson


> Edward Norton – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) as Michael Shiner



Do fuck off


> Mark Ruffalo – Foxcatcher as Dave Schultz



I get this nomination


> J. K. Simmons – Whiplash as Terence Fletcher




I'm guessing he carried this movie



> Best Supporting Actress
> 
> Patricia Arquette – Boyhood as Olivia Evans



Read above



> Laura Dern – Wild as Bobbi Grey



It sure took a  shitload of googling for me to remember who this was


> Keira Knightley – The Imitation Game as Joan Clarke



Seriously?
Did someone go five minutes without sucking Benedict Cumberbatch's dick or something?



> Emma Stone – Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) as Samantha Thomson



Emma I love you, but lets not kid ourselves


> Meryl Streep – Into the Woods as The Witch



Ah, meryl streep, Oscar Bingo!

Tho fair is fair, she's better than anyone in this list in ITTW other than lady Boyhood over there

Best Original Screenplay



> Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) – Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu, Nicol?s Giacobone, Alexander Dinelaris, Jr. & Armando Bo



The Lego movie had better writing


> Boyhood – Richard Linklater



A winer is you


> Foxcatcher – E. Max Frye & Dan Futterman



Sure, whatever



> The Grand Budapest Hotel – Wes Anderson & Hugo Guinness



Is Hugo Guinnes the person Wes Anderson banged?

Because that movie was the most forgettable inconsequential bubble of air of the year

I literally hadn't thought of this movie until I read this post



> Nightcrawler – Dan Gilroy



'Sfine

'snot Boyhoood

Best Adapted Screenplay



> American Sniper – Jason Hall from American Sniper by Chris Kyle, Scott McEwen & Jim DeFelice



Probable winner. It's been what, three years since someone sucked the troop's dick at the oscars?


> The Imitation Game – Graham Moore from Alan Turing: The Enigma by Andrew Hodges



This even getting a nomination in this section is criminal

The Winter Soldier is a better adaptation.


> Inherent Vice – Paul Thomas Anderson from Inherent Vice by Thomas Pynchon



Oh good lord


> The Theory of Everything – Anthony McCarten from Travelling to Infinity: My Life with Stephen by Jane Hawking



Oh good fucking lord


> Whiplash – Damien Chazelle from his short film of the same name



Nope

Best Animated Feature Film



> Big Hero 6 – Don Hall, Chris Williams and Roy Conli


Lets hear it for Marvel's first Oscar nomination


> The Boxtrolls – Anthony Stacchi, Graham Annable and Travis Knight



Is the Grand Budapest Hotel of oscar nominations


> How to Train Your Dragon 2 – Dean DeBlois and Bonnie Arnold


Much well deserved



> Song of the Sea – Tomm Moore and Paul Young



Who?


> The Tale of the Princess Kaguya – Isao Takahata and Yoshiaki Nishimura



My only thoughts on this is "Boy, did the Lego movie get snubbed"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Robert Duvall getting a nomination is actually the biggest acting injustice here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

when did banhammer become a full on shitposter o.O


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2015)

Boyhood shits on your favs luv.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

But _Boyhood_ sucks


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Stunna.  Be honest.  Doesn't Lego movie deserve to win best animated feature?  Why on earth was it not nominated?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

Nope.**


----------



## teddy (Jan 15, 2015)

Not going to lie, ban. i kept pausing and walking from my screen every 10 minutes when i was viewing boyhood till i finally decided to just stop and delete the file


it's boring asf imo tbh tbf


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't watched boyhood.  And I really don't plan on watching it either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

What Rukia said


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

What Gesy said.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad Gone Girl didn't get a nom for best picture, it was good but extremely overrated. Disappointed that Jake didn't get a nom for best actor. Also disappointed that Whiplash got snubbed for best director. Anyways, i'm hoping that Whiplash takes it but we all know that Boyhood is going to win it (I haven't even seen it yet).


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2015)

At least, JK Simmons is guaranteed to walk away with it and he deserves it. I was liking Whiplash a lot until the ending, that ending cemented it as one of my favorite movies of the year, and possibly one of my favorite endings of a movie all time. It was just....perfect.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 16, 2015)

Animation category is a fucking travesty as usual. The oldfags that run the oscars trying to look artsy by adding Kaguya and Song of the Sea at the expense of the obviously best animated movie of the year (The Lego Movie) after the criticism they got last year for letting that shitfest Frozen win. Even though i think CG animation is trash, the movies representing 2D aren't that strong either (even though they be pretty as fuck). Hope Big Hero 6 wins cus its the least shit though i wouldn't be mad if HTTYD2 won cus that wasn't bad either.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I never even bothered with Boyhood. All I saw was a film which was getting praise and attention purely for the gimmick.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh and the obligatory. Fuck the Oscars they are garbage.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2015)

You people are breaking my heart here, not gonna lie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah I never even bothered with Boyhood. All I saw was a film which was getting praise and attention purely for the gimmick.


more or less accurate


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2015)

i love it how you all shit on a movie without actually having seen it. You guys are top notch critics. Top  notch. Of the toppiest notchiest kind.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

who here is shitting on a movie they haven't seen; please quote


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2015)

what is KidTony even talking about


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

KidTony said:


> i love it how you all shit on a movie without actually having seen it. You guys are top notch critics. Top  notch. Of the toppiest notchiest kind.



How many movies a year do you skip because the trailer/director/actors in it don't appeal to you? By skipping it you are implying that you don't or won't like it without ever having seen it. 

Everyone does it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

KidTony said:


> i love it how you all shit on a movie without actually having seen it. You guys are top notch critics. Top  notch. Of the toppiest notchiest kind.



You mad bro


----------



## Forcer (Jan 16, 2015)

age of extinction didn't get any nominations? 
sad


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2015)

>people calling boyhood a gimmick movie and saying all its praise is hype while admitting they haven't seen the movie. 

>legitimate critique


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2015)

>only one person here actually references the main concept/gimmick
>"you all"
>"people"


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

It is a gimmick film. I've seem it, and outside the gimmick, it's almost wholly mediocre.


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2015)

Forcer said:


> age of extinction didn't get any nominations?
> sad



Check the razzies


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 16, 2015)

Forcer said:


> age of extinction didn't get any nominations?
> sad



The only award i could have seen it being up for was Visual Effects and with that shitty new transforming effect on the fakeformers and the unnatural sheen on everything and bad character designs i can see why it wasn't nominated.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 16, 2015)

tbh im surprised imitation game and theory of everything got nominations
i have been looking forward to seeing those movies because i love science history (though i haven't seen them yet) and i was under the impression that they were gonna be very boring and predictable (duh) movies that one would end up watching in some history class some day. 

i mean i just thought there would be many better movies that are too high brow for me to have heard of get nominated
and instead, nope. 
kinda disappointed actually.

and im surprised that the leading/supporting ladies in those films got nominations as well. like, seriously, being a boring one dimensional trophy/supporting wife/friend warrants an oscar nomination? that's just a disgrace.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 16, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> tbh im surprised imitation game and theory of everything got nominations
> i have been looking forward to seeing those movies because i love science history (though i haven't seen them yet) and i was under the impression that they were gonna be very boring and predictable (duh) movies that one would end up watching in some history class some day.
> 
> i mean i just thought there would be many better movies that are too high brow for me to have heard of get nominated
> ...


Those were my thoughts as well though in Keira Knightleys case she was actually brilliant in her own right i believe.

Hoping Rosamund Pike wins that category justs so we can get women winning for more substantial roles and we see more roles like that available to them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 17, 2015)

I was expecting a Jake Gyllenhaal nomination. I am more or less content with the rest.

I also like the fact that Gone Girl didn't get any kind of acknowledgement(aside from acrtress), it was overrated as fuck. As much as I love Fincher, it wasn't among his best work.


My predictions :

Best Actor : 1 - Michael Keaton 2 - Steve Carell
Best Picture : 1- Birdman 2 - Grandbudapest Hotel 3 - Whiplash
Best Director : 1 - Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu 2 - Wes Anderson
Best Actress : 1 - Rosamund Pike
Best Supporting actor : 1 - Ed Nort  2 - J.K Simmons
Best Original Screenplay : 1 - Grandbudapest Hotel 2 - Nightcrawler
Best Original Score : Interstellar
Best Editing : Grandbudapest Hotel
Best Sound Editing : Interstellar


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 17, 2015)

If Rosamund Pike doesn't win Best Actress i don't know what i'm gonna do. She so deserves it especially since it was a much better role than a lot she's done in the past. The others were meh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2015)

The Oscar noms are really bad this year.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 17, 2015)

Last year i had my favourites in _Dallas Buyer Club_ and _Her_. 
This time i have no clue, i haven't seen all the nominees yet, but so far, nothing specifically blew my mind.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

I've never watched nor paid any attention to the Academy Awards.

Does anything interesting happen?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> The Oscar noms are really bad this year.



lmao the guy that was expecting Interstellar to be nominated for everything


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

I pirated _Interstellar_ and couldn't watch more than 5 minutes of it without deleting the file.  

What am I missing?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 18, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I pirated _Interstellar_ and couldn't watch more than 5 minutes of it without deleting the file.
> 
> What am I missing?



Not much. It's a pretentious, unimaginative and overlong dreck that just happens to have an interesting 3rd act except for the last couple minutes. It wasn't that special.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Not much. It's a pretentious, unimaginative and overlong dreck that just happens to have an interesting 3rd act except for the last couple minutes. It wasn't that special.



That's what I was thinking.

Gravity 2.0.

The first few minutes where he brings kids along with him on his drone hijacking run.  I felt like I was watching someone rob a convenience store holding a 2 year old.  It was supposed to be cool and edgy, but for some reason I didn't think of it that way.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 18, 2015)

Best Picture - American Sniper
Best Director - Richard Linklater
Best Actor - Steve Carell
Best Actress - Rosamund Pike
Best Supporting Actor - J.K Simmons
Best Supporting Actress - Patricia Arquette
Best Original Screenplay - Boyhood
Best Adapted Screenplay - American Sniper
Best Animated Feature Film - The Tale of the Princess Kaguya
Best Foreign Language Film - Leviathan

My predictions. Haven't seen some of these movies but I tried to go by how the Academy thinks.

Glad Nightcrawler didn't get any nominations. While it's a good film, the only thing it would be worthy of getting nominated for was Jake Gyllenhaal for best actor. Other then that, the movie is pretty grossly overrated.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 18, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> What am I missing?



Arguably the best film of the year, and one of the best Sci-fi films of the last decade.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

American sniper for best picture?!?!? You having a laff m8?

The academy can't be that shitty can they?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 18, 2015)

They can. But I am hoping they won't. Haven't seen the film, but one of my friends said it was pretty mediocre and I somehow trust his judgement.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> American sniper for best picture?!?!? You having a laff m8?
> 
> The academy can't be that shitty can they?



The fact that they nominated it for Best Picture makes me think that it's going to win. I didn't think Argo should've won Best Picture but it did. They love patriotic movies like this. Plus, the Academy loves Clint. 

If I had it my way, Birdman would win Best Picture.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> American sniper for best picture?!?!? You having a laff m8?
> 
> The academy can't be that shitty can they?



You've seen it?


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes it's a bullshit film. Very mediocre and paints the guy in a different picture than he really was. Dude wasn't sorry about the kills and didn't bat an eye. He thought the Iraq people were savages and deserve to all die but this film they are making a psycho seem like he was a hero? 

But I'm sorry I digress, because USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Kyle is an American Hero you twat


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

Masterrace pls


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault confirmed muslim scum 
I oughta report you for that attack in France


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

You see how you are making my points for me?  every Muslim you must hate I bet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yes it's a bullshit film. Very mediocre and paints the guy in a different picture than he really was. Dude wasn't sorry about the kills and didn't bat an eye. He thought the Iraq people were savages and deserve to all die but this film they are making a psycho seem like he was a hero?
> 
> But I'm sorry I digress, because USA! USA! USA!



This is the most legit critique i've heard so far, I keep hearing things like "I don't like Cooper's face" and "Eastwood is an old hack" by those who haven't even seen the film. So thanks for being legit. :ignoramus

But the guy said himself he wasn't sorry Vault, and we've seen a mother give her child a grenade as means for psychological warfare, I would also see this as acts of savagery in his point of view. I don't know how much of the film was factual, but I don't think it's as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Who cares? It's like when people brings up the book when talking about a movie.

THE SOURCE MATERIAL DOESN'T MATTER!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

Masterrace: truly a man without principles.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

But Gesy Chris Kyle made it seem like he was doing his duty to protect his country when really he wanted to kill wasn't his regret the fact that he didn't kill more of these so called "savages"? He also was bragging over 200 kills of the 160 that were confirmed. This so called hero who the next generation will look up to is basically promoting hating all Muslim people and painting them as all evil. That's a really bad precedent to set not to mention we even have a film out promoting his fucked up beliefs. It is because the guy promotes hating everyone as a soldier your duty is to protect your country not to hate the guys on the other side. Do you think the Christmas truce would have happened had people had that same mentality? 

Look at how Masterrace sees Muslim people, as scum. Not because of the extremists but basically all Muslims.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault is blatantly biased


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

Blatantly biased? Wanna know something funny? 

I'm not even Muslim  Not even remotely close to religious


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's a question

If the movie wasn't based on real guy and was fiction, but kept as it is, would you opinion be any different?


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> Blatantly biased? Wanna know something funny?
> 
> I'm not even Muslim  Not even remotely close to religious



Not that, silly 
I mean personal bias


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

It would be the same! Why make a film about a person who hates and calls other religions evil? Especially if there are actually real world implications involved. Here it's actually worse though because they are actually portraying someone with such warped view as the gold standard of how the average American should feel and act when it comes to Muslim people as a whole.

I'm all about protecting your people and country but not using a propaganda machine to paint everyone in a wrong light.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault making sense. Masterpiece hating on a religion that'll let him marry a 9 year old. Smh.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> It would be the same! Why make a film about a person who hates and calls other religions evil? Especially if there are actually real world implications involved. Here it's actually worse though because they are actually portraying someone with such warped view as the gold standard of how the average American should feel and act when it comes to Muslim people as a whole.
> 
> I'm all about protecting your people and country but not using a propaganda machine to paint everyone in a wrong light.



Do you see what I mean when I said you're letting personal opinion affect your view of the movie? What I'm getting at is your opinion shouldn't extends outside of the movie imo.



Ennoea said:


> Vault making sense. Masterpiece hating on a religion that'll let him marry a 9 year old. Smh.


Shut up and learn what teasing is or I'll get another Eastern European on you, Enno.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is the most legit critique i've heard so far, I keep hearing things like "I don't like Cooper's face" and "Eastwood is an old hack" by those who haven't even seen the film. So thanks for being legit. :ignoramus
> 
> But the guy said himself he wasn't sorry Vault, and we've seen a mother give her child a grenade as means for psychological warfare, I would also see this as acts of savagery in his point of view. I don't know how much of the film was factual, but I don't think it's as bad as people make it out to be.



Agreed. 

I don't know much of the real story so if Vault is right, I can see why people would criticize it. Without comparing it to the real story I think it was a great movie though.

I can see why it would win best picture and Cooper would be nominated for best actor. Of course, the other options for best movie are hardly worth watching to begin with so it should be an easy win. Can't speak on best actor though. You can have a great performance in a shit movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Do you see what I mean when I said you're letting personal opinion affect your view of the movie? What I'm getting at is your opinion shouldn't extends outside of the movie.
> 
> 
> Shut up and learn what teasing is or I'll get another Eastern European on you, Enno.



Don't joke about that shit mang


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

Wait is this one massive troll from you? 



Wait what happened Enno


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm serious!


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

Then le sigh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

>stop letting your opinion sway your opinion on the movie


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

How is that a bad thing? If I saw a political movie and I disagree with it's message, I'm not going to let that affect my rating.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

It varies from case to case, but if the contents/implications of a film are morally repugnant to you, that's a totally justified reason to dislike it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

I can see where MP is coming from, a bad message doesn't make a bad film to me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

But once the film starts affecting real world issues it just isn't going to work now is it. Shit especially in Europe at the moment is all fucked up


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2015)

there's def a limit, like Orson Scott Card or Terry Goodkind, but American Sniper is well within it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2015)

frankly, I don't get why you're all faffing about Eastwood's love letter to CoD, and instead not taking the piss on Grand Budapest


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2015)

I think if Julianne Moore wins over Pike in Best Actress I probably will take a break from the Academy and just start watching the People's Choice Awards since they'll have more validity then the Academy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

>implying the Academy could sink much lower than it already has


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 19, 2015)

Just seen Boyhood yesterday. The movie was spectacular. I'm still hoping for Whiplash to win but I wouldn't mind Boyhood taking it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Just seen Boyhood yesterday. The movie was spectacular. I'm still hoping for Whiplash to win but I wouldn't mind Boyhood taking it.



Good movie.

EDIT: Despite what Stunna says.


----------



## Federer (Jan 19, 2015)

> American Sniper ? Clint Eastwood, Robert Lorenz, Andrew Lazar, Bradley Cooper and Peter Morgan
> 
> Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) ? Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu, John Lesher, Arnon Milchan and James W. Skotchdopole
> 
> ...



I still have to watch all of them. 

Rooting for Keaton as best actor.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

Only ones I haven't seen that I really want to are _Selma, Whiplash,_ and _Birdman._


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

How was "Theory of Everything"?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 19, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Good movie.
> 
> EDIT: Despite what Stunna says.



Not really sure what complaints can be made against the movie. The acting was top-notch, its realism and scope created a very intimate experience, it's flow and directing was smooth and it was filled with tons of motifs and themes that mostly everyone could relate to. I could see why people dislike it if they don't enjoy slow-burn films or if they're just not into this kind of plot or story but the movie was stellar, especially at the technical level.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with Banhammer about the oscar baits,..Theory of everything, Selma and even the imitation game and american snper... but come on Wes Anderson is a decent director, definitely not a great one but at least he has style. 
I am pretty sure Boyhood win best picture and Linklater director... so it doesnt matter anyway.
JK Simmons and Julianne Moore will probably win as well.
The rest are kind of hard to predict with Michael Keaton having the upper hand in best actor category,


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Vault making sense. Masterpiece hating on a religion that'll let him marry a 9 year old. Smh.



>you can only marry one

Why even live


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2015)

LEGO Movie not even getting nominated for Best Animated Feature is poopy pants.

Even if the content would be considered too "low-brow" in comparison to stuff like Song of The Sea, no one can claim that the actual animation of LEGO Movie was anything but beautiful. 

There is no justification for leaving the movie that was the most innovative animation-wise out of nominations that should be about, if nothing else, strides in animation. I got beef.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

That's fair. Out of all the current noms, if I had to boot one out for LEGO to get in, it might be Big Hero 6.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 24, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Not really sure what complaints can be made against the movie. The acting was top-notch, its realism and scope created a very intimate experience, it's flow and directing was smooth and it was filled with tons of motifs and themes that mostly everyone could relate to. I could see why people dislike it if they don't enjoy slow-burn films or if they're just not into this kind of plot or story but the movie was stellar, especially at the technical level.


It wasn't any of that.

But!
It took 12 years to make.
So

[YOUTUBE]_fOA1cv9pHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

Their Oscar vid


----------



## asdfa (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Plinkett farting was a metaphor for Boyhood's ingeniousness.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

That video was as bad as Boyhood


----------



## asdfa (Jan 24, 2015)

How dare you, that video took 12 years to make.

It was made alongside Boyhood.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

that's a pretty pleb stance to take, Cyphon 

EDIT:


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's a pretty pleb stance to take, Cyphon



It was unfunny and annoying.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2015)

You don't respect Mr. Plinkett I don't respect you, you neck bearded hack hipster.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2015)

he's really not particularly funny

I much like their half in the bag reviews without the silly gimmick.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Parallax.



> You don't respect Mr. Plinkett I don't respect you, you neck bearded hack hipster.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

I have no clue who Plinkett even is. All I know is that was a shit video.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2015)

> It wasn't any of that.



It was really. Wonderfully smooth, very well edited, very well acted, and yes, the patience and care it took to make it for twelve is shown on the screen to see. It tells a heart wrenching quiet epic about time, and it delivers it well

you don't have to love it like I did, but everything I wanted, I took from it, and it was a lot.


So don't go breaking my heart here.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

Boyhood a shiet


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That's fair. Out of all the current noms, if I had to boot one out for LEGO to get in, it might be Big Hero 6.



You'd kick Big Hero 6 and not the Box Trolls?


I want a divorce


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

It'd actually be between those two lol

I spared Boxtrolls on account of preferring it visually


----------



## asdfa (Jan 24, 2015)

I love RLM even more when somebody stumbles upon their trolling and takes it for granted 



Banhammer said:


> It was really. Wonderfully smooth, very well edited, very well acted, and yes, the patience and care it took to make it for twelve is shown on the screen to see. It tells a heart wrenching quiet epic about time, and it delivers it well
> 
> you don't have to love it like I did, but everything I wanted, I took from it, and it was a lot.
> 
> ...



Dude, nobody is telling you not to like it. You can like whatever you want, it's your prerogative.
But don't go attributing things to it that it never possessed in the first place. It's a dull, flat movie with boring script and annoying, unlikable protagonist.
If it wasn't *made over 12 years™*, nobody would have even mentioned it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

The Book of Life should be in over both Boxtrolls and BH6.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

**


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2015)

didn't see it


Mostly because the trailer looked insanely amateurish



Yes, I'm aware it suposedly gets better, it just failed to hype


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

I wasn't interested in The Book of Life either but I tend to check out most animated movies that come out. It is either the best this year or my expectations were just so low that it made it seem like the best. Because every other movie was a disappointment.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2015)

Big Hero 6 only had three flaws

1) Pixar puts out the same face in every boy and girl ever

2) Too much San Francisco in SFK

3) Took a small turn to the predictable at the end

Those are more than enough to ensure no win at the oscar, but it's still worth a nom over a lot of the contenders

Still, no Lego movie ?_?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2015)

Neil Patrick Harris was amazing with that opening.

Status quo.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 22, 2015)

JK Simmons!!!!!!!!!!! Tenzin won! He was the best of the year 100%.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 22, 2015)

No John Wick in anything, fuck this trash. I hope Birdman wins everything.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 22, 2015)

Lots of jabs at CBMs 

Reese looks stunning


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 22, 2015)

Narcissus said:


> Neil Patrick Harris was amazing with that opening.
> 
> Status quo.




Just as expected tbh.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2015)

so many black swan birdman fanboys

Its nice to see people excited for a movie


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2015)

What does that make boyhood BH


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

NPH, not that great.  But he adds a classiness to the evening that isn't bad.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 22, 2015)

Best host was Ellen. She set the bar pretty high.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2015)

Knew animated film would be between Big Hero 6 or HTTYD2.


----------



## Mako (Feb 22, 2015)

tbh, I had a I had a feeling that Kaguya and Song of the Sea had no chance against Big Hero 6. I loved Song of the Sea regardless if it won an Oscar or not.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Big Hero 6 didn't deserve to win. 

But Birdman sure did.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Harris was a pretty vanilla host. Nothing super impressive, nothing cringe-worthy.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2015)

His opening was great, but he tends to shine more as host for the Tonys.

With all this hype for Birdman, even before winning Best Film, I'll have to add it to my watch list.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

I enjoyed his Birdman underwear bit


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2015)

>12 years a boy didn't win

There is justice in the world after all


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah Birdman haters got rekt. 

I'd be super contend if Ed Nort got the oscar too. But still, It got all the oscars that really matter.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2015)

Jk Simmons won  Boyhood got rekt 

Great day


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 23, 2015)

How to Train your Dragon should have won. It was a better, smarter, and more thoughtful film.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2015)

how to train you dragons should have won
boyhood should have won
Meryl Streep should always win 


BUT


At least the Grand Budapest hotel didn't take it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Grand Budapest won pretty much everything it should have.

lol Boyhood and Streep tho


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 23, 2015)

Fuck man you tell the exact moment my twitter feed (filled with fellow animation nerds like myself) scoffed and turned off the shit. Big Hero 6 winning in a year that included HTTYD2, Princess Kaguya and Song of the Sea was a fucking travesty. I'd have thought they'd want to correct their last travesty when they let Frozen win over The Wind Rises but nope. Fuckers botched it yet again.

Grand Budapest shoulda won more awards but i was happy with the ones it got. Best score especially. That shit is so good.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2015)

For once, the Academy got things right. Birdman was in my opinion the best movie of 2014 so it's good to see that it won.

Much better then what I thought would happen.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2015)

Watched Birdman last night. Twas pretty good! Hyperreal ftw 

Best Norton performance in a minute. I usually don't care for him so much.


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2015)

i thought grand budapest wouldve had the cinematography award in the bag but meh.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

not with Birdman there


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2015)

not really too taken aback by birdmans cinematography tbh but i see the appeal.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2015)

Birdman for cinematography  I agree that shit was shot beautifully


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Birdman taking its rightful place on top 



Vault said:


> What does that make boyhood BH



paint in the process of drying


----------



## eepdoodle (Feb 23, 2015)

Boyhood was built on top of an impressive feat. No doubt. If the academy had an award for ‘best gimmick in a movie’ then I think it wins hands down. As a story though, it’s about as interesting as pocket lint. Having it even be nominated was pretty silly IMO.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Fuck man you tell the exact moment my twitter feed (filled with fellow animation nerds like myself) scoffed and turned off the shit. Big Hero 6 winning in a year that included HTTYD2, Princess Kaguya and Song of the Sea was a fucking travesty. I'd have thought they'd want to correct their last travesty when they let Frozen win over The Wind Rises but nope. Fuckers botched it yet again.
> 
> Grand Budapest shoulda won more awards but i was happy with the ones it got. Best score especially. That shit is so good.



people vote for movies they watched

Most people I asked about didn't hear about Kaguya until it got a nomination


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2015)

>Hurr duur Boyhood writing
>Hurr Durr Boyhood gimmick

Just don't nobody talk about Birdman's one take gimmick, or similarities to Black Swan or that ending

Stop hating, or you'll get me started


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

the difference between Boyhood and Birdman is that even if you took the gimmick away from the latter, it'd still be a strong movie (albeit not as much)

Boyhood is just straight up mediocre


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2015)

i pray to god that sean is not gonna apologize for that awesome mexican joke


people need to take the sticks out of their arses


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2015)

When was the last time the academy got Best Picture right? I didn't watch the show but I was squealing when I saw that Birdman won. Deserved.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

For the first time in many years this time I don't have a problem with the one that steals best picture from the one that deserved it. I haven't seen birdman but i've heard good things but I don't know why I keep expecting the academy to make the right call for once.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2015)

The Academy needs to start giving us some upsets.  It has become an incredibly boring show because there is no drama.  We know the victors ahead of time.  All we have to do is look to the other award shows.

Big Hero 6 was the only minor upset of the entire evening.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2015)

Birdman, Yaaaaay!
I am glad Birdman harrassed.
That Julian Mama Moore won.
WHiplash guy won so I am happy.

Big hero 6? what the fuck? It's like last year with frozen, shit was overrated and definitely not very well made but you know how the hollywood kids run. Usually with what is most popular.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

>similarities to Black Swan

ayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 23, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Birdman, Yaaaaay!
> I am glad Birdman harrassed.
> That Julian Mama Moore won.
> WHiplash guy won so I am happy.
> ...



I didn't get all the hype and buzz about Frozen. Some people were even saying it was the best Disney movie. Bitch please, the Lion King says hello. And others would also come before it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

**


----------



## KidTony (Feb 24, 2015)

Citizenfour won. All is right with the world.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm officially over Boyhood loosing. It's no big deal, and I believe it will still be used as a cinematographical reference for years to come


I still don't think Birdman deserved to win (not like there was a lot of competition anyway), but I'm just happy grand budapest hotel got the dust it deserved


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

Dust? Budapest swept up the most awards after Birdman.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

and the only thing people are gonna learn from Boyhood is that it takes more than a gimmick to make a good movie


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunna going in


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and the only thing people are gonna learn from Boyhood is that it takes more than a gimmick to make a good movie



Well that is true, where they really expecting to win an oscar just because they took 12 years to do so? If the story is crap then whats the point of it? Take wine as an example.


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2015)

Boyhood getting thoroughly btfo


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dust? Budapest swept up the most awards after Birdman.



Nothing that mattered


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm also happy Michael Keaton didn't win that oscar either. It was probably the nomination that earned the award the second least (I'm looking at you Cumberbatch)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Nothing that mattered


production design, score, costume, and makeup don't matter?

lol ok


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

masscoon,   pls


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

I agreed, you porch monkey...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh, I couldn't tell what you were laughin' at.


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a "laughing with you" vibe from that post tbh


stunna ready to come at all necks


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Ted, please 

Masterrace knows no loyalty; he stays tryna burn everybody


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> production design, score, costume, and makeup don't matter?
> 
> lol ok



Signs of a well put together film 

But hey what do I know


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> production design, score, costume, and makeup don't matter?
> 
> lol ok




"Hey Douglas, you wanna watch "Grand Budapest Hostel?"

"I don't know man, that sounds horrid"

"Says here it won the "best production design and make up""

"Oh god, if it won best make up. I can't wait to see that"



I'm also trying to remember what about grand budapest hotel deserves best make up. Other than absolutely nothing.
Maybe the moustache on norton's face, or that hideous face mark on the love interest

Or maybe nothing


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey, quick question, no googling, (I'll know if you do)

Can anyone tell me who won best make up the last five years?

No?

Maybe just last year?

No?

How about production design? I know Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland won that, even though that's a universally shit movie


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

what's that supposed to prove? I can't even tell you who won Best Picture the last five years


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

if you don't see how production design, score, and makeup/costume can alter the quality of a film (sometimes drastically), then this is a conversation not even worth having


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

les mis, dallas buyer's club, and lincoln quickly come to mind anyway


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what's that supposed to prove? I can't even tell you who won Best Picture the last five years



Well that's on you Stunna bae. Most people who give a shit about any oscars can do that much

I know I can.



Stunna said:


> if you don't see how production design, score, and makeup/costume can alter the quality of a film (sometimes drastically), then this is a conversation not even worth having



They're glorified participation trophies. Most anyone would trade five nominations in best costume for a shot at best movie, and there's a reason why those come in last during the show, and these technicals come first

No one cares. "Oh did you hear? Grand Budapest Hotel beat Maleficent and Mr Turner in a category reserved for Snow White and the Huntsmen"

"Wasn't that movie in the run for Best Pic?"

"Oh well, you know, it was 2015"

Granted, it didn't deserve most any of those wins either, at all, but I'm just saying, I don't care.

Maybe you do, good for you, but not me, and as far as me is concerned

"But, but blah blah blah blah technical awards about herpa derpa"

I don't care. I don't value its particular work on those fields so I don't care if its got recognized or validated by the Academy

Interstellar's production design has actually CONTRIBUTED to the advancement of science. We now know a lot more about how light behaves around black holes because of the investment and advancements the movie encouraged on that field.
Interstellar's production design was literally and objectively so good that Humanity is artistically and scientifically better for that movie, and you're trying to tell me that I should care hollywood still thinks the steaming pile of waste of time that is the Grand Budapest Hotel's work should be thought of as better.

Hah. No thanks.


Maybe you think it has value, but to me, it got dust.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Interstellar won for Visual Effects which what you say falls under not production design since the visual representation of a black hole is what advanced science otherwise it has no business winning production design.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, that's debatable, but it only pushes towards the point of my meaning

I don't care that Grand Budapest Hotel won those categories because I don't value its work in them, and I don't value the Academy's opinion them.

It doesn't mean I don't value these categories in general, I just don't believe the academy can give a quality judgement on those fields. 

There's nothing about GBH's production design that merited it a win over the other contestants, and while I shouldn't be bothered they lost, I can't be arsed to be mad GBH won.


And you're allowed to your opinion, sure, but I'm allowed to care only when it makes sense for me to do so.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Then really this argument you're having with Stunna is pointless as you only care for what you think and the others points are moot, for Stunna he is obviously Doing so because it makes sense to him to defend GBH. So really this exchange between you 2 seems a bit aimless 

Can we agree to disagree and shit on American sniper instead


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

People posting out of their section


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, it isn't entirely pointless

I'm happy GBH got dust
>Oh but these awards
I don't care
>Hur durr, look at him he thinks make up is irrelevant
Can you name me the past winners?
>N-no
Well then, there you go. I don't care, most no one cares
>Banhammer, you're a fool

Meh



Tho I did like American sniper. Not enough to give it any particular oscar, but enough to recognize it deserved a place there, considering the competition


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

jesus stop it


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

This is just getting dumb now


rather talk about why gyllenhaal never even get nominated for best actor


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2015)

so is Lubezki gonna do the threepeat next year with Malick's movie? 

also, two consecutive years a Mexican director wins it. After not winning one at all ever. Not bad.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Malick isn't winning shit


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2015)

who said Malick would win? I said Lubezki.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

stay mad vault


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2015)

I remember Vault saying how much he loved TTRL, then after ToL he turned on Malick so badly smh


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Nigg fell off way off now he makes self indulgent garbage thinking we are going to bite? Nah homie after ToL what did he make? To the wonder shit was just so bad he is increasingly getting worse maybe I was too harsh on ToL but to the wonder? Damn 

Lubezki is awesome doe


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 25, 2015)

Vault why are you so mad bro? TToL is going to be the most celebrated film this decade ( if it isn't already). Get with the program.

Dude, haitin' in vain.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

you mispelled Drive bro


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Most celebrated film this decade?


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

This flagrant trolling doe


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Alongside Only God Forgives 

I know right  such deep movies those 2

Fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

all this trolling

I don't know if I should blame Vault or Ban


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

Vault is right, we need to stop the shitposting.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

Vault way to go

now everyone is trolling

this is all your fault


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Wait what?  

Nah homie nah 

How is this shit my fault


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Stunna knows no loyalty



Lately I have been learning that the hard way


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

Look at stunna trying to keep his duplicity under wraps


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Stunna knows no loyalty


I see what you did there you backstabbin' Ruckus mufukka


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2015)

Nah Remus nah


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

The Tree Of Life is probably my pick for worse film of the "so bad its awful" of the last twenty years


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had a concussion before from an accident, and I've watched the Tree of Life, and if I was given the unavoidable choice to do one of these things again, understand me when I am being literal, and entirely serious when I say

I would go for the head trauma. With a smile in my face


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 26, 2015)

I couldn't watch Tree of Life. Seen like 5 minutes of it and I was already yawning and turned it off. 

But after "The New World" aka the worst movie of all times, I really am a bit prejudgemental towards Terrence Malick films, so I may be exeggerating a bit.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2015)

low test plebeians everywhere in this thread


Maybe you'll understand Malick  once you grow up, kiddos


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

I liked maybe half of "Tree of Life".  I'll revisit it someday.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 26, 2015)

Tree of Life was an amazing movie. 





Grimmjowsensei said:


> I couldn't watch Tree of Life. *Seen like 5 minutes of it* and I was already yawning and turned it off.



Eh. If you could only watch like 5 minutes of it before turning it off then I think you need to blame your poor attention span instead of the movie, bruv.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah I remember the fucking disorientating and borderline nauseating editing at the beginning of that film.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2015)

you can tell who the plebs are here based on their takes of Tree of Life


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2015)

Vault why are you so upset, it's only a movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

You called me out because I couldn't stand over five minutes of random scene changes. 

But hey I guess nonsensical edits are too deep for me 

Go 'head Para


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

Stop being racist and use white players, Vault.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

Masterrace calling others racist? Well now I have seen everything  stings don't it :ho

But let me just stop you right there 

The NBA is almost 80% black so I'm just working with what I have


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2015)

what white players?

you're basically stuck with Bird and Nowitzki

and Nash I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2015)

You guys going at it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> Masterrace calling others racist? Well now I have seen everything  stings don't it :ho
> 
> But let me just stop you right there
> 
> The NBA is almost 80% black so I'm just working with what I have



Stop the bullshit, you take your disgraceful jungle fever outta here!


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

That hurts masterblackness


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

Not sure if you're trying to appease me or Para with that one


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2015)

wow way to be rude, masterpiece


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

Later bitches


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 27, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Eh. If you could only watch like 5 minutes of it before turning it off then I think you need to blame your poor attention span instead of the movie, bruv.



Considering I can watch other movies just fine, I'll go ahead and say no.

It isn't my attention span, the movie was a yawn fest.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 27, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Considering I can watch other movies just fine, I'll go ahead and say no.
> 
> It isn't my attention span, the movie was a yawn fest.



Stating that the whole movie is a yawn fest after only watching 5-10 minutes of it is not an informed opinion nor a credible one. It's no different than reading the first five pages of a book and claiming that the entire book is boring or watching the first episode of a series and deducing that the entire series is a yawn-fest. I mean, you're entitled to your opinion, as is everyone else, but at the very least watch half of it before making claims about it.


----------

